# Thoughts on mao Shan table saw



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

Any thoughts on this table saw? I had never heard of Mao Shan, but a little research shows that they are the taiwanese company that makes Grizzly saws as well as many others. Im a little worried about being able to get parts for it. It has a very nice aftermarket rip fence on it. What do you all think?
10" Contractor Table Saw


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

If you buy it, get some decent pulleys and a link belt. I understand it's prone to vibratation due to poorly machines pulleys.
BTW, you might negotiate. I saw another earlier this year on CL for 175 asking price.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Jason:

My thinking is that this is old, dirty, potentially rusted and probably slightly warped. Do you have any assurance of the condition/information on the motor, the bearings, screws etc. 

You'll want to realign all of the machine, replace the bearings, blade, possibly a new smaller more powerful motor, put on a good link belt, and generally clean it up. Consider the cost of parts, time and potentially machinist costs to replace broken parts unavailable from any other source.

I went to a garage sale here and a guy was selling an old version of a B&D router. I'd seen it on sale at Home Depot for $49.99. He wanted $75 for his. It was "antique."

This one isn't even antique. I'd leave it alone for even half that price.


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks guys, but Im gonna pass. the boss (wife) okayed me putting a craftsman 21833 on layaway come payday friday. probably be all the saw Ill ever need. If i could come up with the 500 all at once Id get a ridgid granite top refurb off of ebay, but since Im going to have to make payments, I have to go brick and mortar. The craftsman looks like a very nice saw. Ive read of isolated alignment issues, but mostly very positive reviews


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

jaydubya said:


> Thanks guys, but Im gonna pass. the boss (wife) okayed me putting a craftsman 21833 on layaway come payday friday. probably be all the saw Ill ever need. If i could come up with the 500 all at once Id get a ridgid granite top refurb off of ebay, but since Im going to have to make payments, I have to go brick and mortar. The craftsman looks like a very nice saw. Ive read of isolated alignment issues, but mostly very positive reviews


Hi JW:

I'd pass on the Craftsman too. Put your pennies aside and get the ridgid. The craftsman will be obsolete in 10 years and no parts available in 15, just when you'll need them. The ridgid (make sure you get the ones guaranteed for life) will always have parts available. Now, that said, you'll also have to listen to Bob3J. He'll give you the other side of the coin. Anyone want to do net present value on this?


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

The ridgid isnt available from Home Depot any more. Id be getting a refurbished unit from an ebay seller, so Im sure any lifetime warranty will be out of the question anyway. the carftsman seems to be getting great reviews although a few mention defects affecting alignment. by buying it from sears though if I get one with a defect I can at least return it or exchange it


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jason

Just The other side of the coin 

Go for it, I don't think you will wear it out, it's hobbie for most of us, Sears has been around a long time and they backup what they sale, if you don't like it they will take it back with no questions about it.. 


========


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Did Craftsman ever get on board with a real 3/4" mitre slot or do they still insist that they drive the market?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

The craftsman hybrids use a 3/4" slot......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sears: Appliances, Tools, Electronics, Apparel and more from Craftsman, Kenmore, Diehard and other Leading Brands

Looks like a standard miter tee slot..

========


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

jaydubya said:


> The ridgid isnt available from Home Depot any more. Id be getting a refurbished unit from an ebay seller, so Im sure any lifetime warranty will be out of the question anyway. the carftsman seems to be getting great reviews although a few mention defects affecting alignment. by buying it from sears though if I get one with a defect I can at least return it or exchange it


By the time you've saved your pennies, the next revision will be out, or even several more. The granite top shows some real promise - no movement, no warping, _no rust_. I have the cast iron top. 

You must appreciate that Sears in Canada is not Sears in the US. Tools that were guaranteed for life - aren't. I took a screw driver in for replacement and was told they would replace this one but that handle style was too old and they would no longer be honouring the guarantee. I've switched over to Canadian Tire Mastercraft.

I cannot agree that "it's just a hobby" and "it'll do." I don't "make do" with anything I purchase. I bought the Ridgid because it had a lifetime service warranty and the parts would be available. Given my experience with Sears, I'm not optimistic that parts would even be available. I do note, however, that the one linked above, is curiously similar to one of the Ridgid models.


----------

